# Uintas, Trial Lake 6/14



## percheye (Jan 15, 2008)

I heard the Mirror lake highway was open so I decided to head up and see if Trial or any of the other lakes were fishable. So I pull in to the day fee booth and hand the guy $3.00 for the day and he informs me that the day fee is now $6.00 and a year is $45.00. Man what a rip!. So I did the full tour up to Butterfly lake and then back to Trial. All lakes had ice but Trial had some open water that I fished for a while and wasn't able to catch anything. The snow around mirror lake is 3-6' deep but melting fast. A few weeks and things should start to open up.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the update. Another post from today showed a sliver of Lost Lake is open too.

Tough break not catching any though.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

percheye said:


> I heard the Mirror lake highway was open so I decided to head up and see if Trial or any of the other lakes were fishable. So I pull in to the day fee booth and hand the guy $3.00 for the day and he informs me that the *day fee is now $6.00 and a year is $45.00.* Man what a rip!. So I did the full tour up to Butterfly lake and then back to Trial. All lakes had ice but Trial had some open water that I fished for a while and wasn't able to catch anything. The snow around mirror lake is 3-6' deep but melting fast. A few weeks and things should start to open up.


That's a steal if you ask me.

There is a ton of snow up there, but with the weather it will melt fast.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

percheye said:


> I heard the Mirror lake highway was open so I decided to head up and see if Trial or any of the other lakes were fishable. So I pull in to the day fee booth and hand the guy $3.00 for the day and he informs me that the day fee is *now $6.00* and a year is $45.00. Man what a rip!. So I did the full tour up to Butterfly lake and then back to Trial. All lakes had ice but Trial had some open water that I fished for a while and wasn't able to catch anything. The snow around mirror lake is 3-6' deep but melting fast. A few weeks and things should start to open up.


Hey....6 bucks wouldn't be bad if we could use *all *the facilities ! We won't even be able to use a bbq pit or park in some of those places for a couple of weeks. You must have been one of the cars parked by the entrance. I only paid 3 bucks and left a nasty message on the envelope!! :evil:


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Does anyone know if the fee to access Flaming Gorge went up to $6 as well???

Oh, and $6 is a LOT if you ask me... You have to figure the gas that it takes to get there, and then the number of days that you will be staying. It all adds up fast. And, you may still get skunked on top of that!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

.45 said:


> I only paid 3 bucks and left a nasty message on the envelope!! :evil:


 :rotfl:

Curmudgeon! That's great.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

.45 said:


> Hey....6 bucks wouldn't be bad if we could use *all *the facilities ! We won't even be able to use a bbq pit or park in some of those places for a couple of weeks. You must have been one of the cars parked by the entrance. I only paid 3 bucks and left a nasty message on the envelope!! :evil:


LOL you are getting ornery in your...


----------



## percheye (Jan 15, 2008)

From free to $3.00 to 6.00. I think it sucks.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

thanks man i was wondering when the highway was going to open.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

thats just not write!
Too many people to pay that much /**|**\


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's the proof !!

A 1-day pass is the same as a 3-day pass. :|


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

We where up there today for a drive and the snow on top is still about 10 feet deep in spots. the lake up there still had ice on there. but with this weather they should start opening up. cant wait.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, that sign is just sick and wrong. I hate it when the state tries to make you pay to use certain bodies of water aka hyrum, flaming gorge, willard bay, pineview. Fortunately, with a small boat you don't always have to use the boat ramp. In the Uintas though, I think they make you put a pass on your car


----------



## fishing0422 (Sep 11, 2007)

I am a big fan of Trial, we fish it a couple of times a years but with gas and those entry fees, not sure how many times we are going to make it up there this year.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

They did the same thing for AF canyon. I was pretty irked. It's one thing to raise the price a buck but to double it seems unreasonable to me. I asked the booth attendant if they doubled the number of fish they were stocking up there. She said she didn't know.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

6 bucks for 3-days is a good deal, 45 bucks for a year is a good deal. 6 bucks to drive through and stop for a couple of hours sucks !! :evil: 
Better than the 75 dollar ticket my neighbor got in 2006 when he fell asleep in his truck while waiting for a bike rally to go through. And the cop never even woke him up ! :shock:


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

Nobody likes paying more, but all you have to do is drive through on a weekend in AF canyon or hwy 150 to see how slammed the place gets. It costs a lot of money to maintain these areas over others due to the sheer number of peole that visit them. I would rather pay more for my occasional visits and find the place well-kept than pay a few bucks less and find it trashed. My wife worked up AF canyon for a while and it was a mess after every weekend. So, more people equals more trash, which causes a need for more clean-up crews, which invariably costs more money. I don't like the increased fees either, but I understand the need for it. I usually just try to avoid them both though...Too crowded for me!


----------



## hockeyandhunting (Nov 26, 2007)

My brother-in-law bought an annual pass for AF canyon yesterday and it was $45 as well but he said it include Mirror Lake area.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

I let the forest service know that the raise in fee's was to much for what we get...O' Well, cant wait to get to the high country!


----------

